# scan on aug 15 ! hoping for a boy



## hylokitty321

Hi!! 

So I am 15 weeks pregnant with baby #2. My first was a girl.
I have a scan pic of both my babies at 13 weeks.
I would really appreciate it, if you could take some guesses on the gender 
Based on the pics! I will hopefully find out at 19 weeks.

My husband really wants a boy this time and since I want this to be my last pregnancy.. I'd like a boy as well so I have one of each.. My parents have 3 granddaughters.
Brother has one daughter, sis has one daughter and I have one. And they really would like a grandson.
I feel... If this is another girl I am going to be letting everyone down :(
I keep thinking about it 24/7 and have dreams... I have my next scan some Time after August 7 (that is the day of my Gyno appt) and I will be around 19 weeks pregnant then.
I'm praying I get a boy so bad..

Other facts:
With first pregnancy- girl
-Her heart rate was usually 140-150 
-had slight nausea from about 9 weeks to 15 weeks
-threw up maybe 3 times in whole pregnancy
-indigestion in last trimester 
-craved apples n ice cream in first trimester only
-ate a lot of chocolate n cake
-drank at least 3 glass of cold milk a day- craved it

this pregnancy:
-heart rate at 7 weeks was 116 - don't know the rest 
-indigestion started at 5 weeks - still have it
-all day BAD nausea started at 6 weeks -still have it :(
-vomit daily in evening or night (nausea worsens through day)
-first craving was lemon at 6 weeks 
-craved McDonald's cheese burgers n Taco Bell beef tacos which
I normally HATE.. Thank god not craving it now .. After eating it I'd feel sick
-craved cold mango juice at beginning as well
-Ice cold feet at 14-15 weeks (now)
-cannot stand the thought of drinking milk.. Absolutely hate it now

Husband is 27 I am 26
Daughter is 8 months old
I weigh 130 and am 5'3

Can u kindly mention what ur guess is based on
For example, skull theory, nub theory, overall appearance,
Symptoms, wild guess 

Thanks


----------



## hylokitty321

Picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Misscalais

Hi,
I'm not really sure lol, I'm not really good at guessing these things but I hope you get a little boy they are so much fun. If not I'm sure your family will be fine :) once bub is here they really won't care too much lol. My family had three grandsons then finally a granddaughter when my sister had her last bub. Ironically no one ever gets to see her though. I had two completely different pregnancies but still had two boys lol I'm hoping the next will be a girl :)
Good luck make sure you update us when you know.


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont see a nub or any clues in your photo.
& While some ppl swear history (like what you listed) could mean boy or girl, it really can go either way. So no idea based on the facts you've listed.

do you have another nub shot?

Based on skull... id lean :blue:


----------



## hylokitty321

hey thanks!

Unfortunately this is the only pic I have...
I live in Canada and here for some reason, they are so strict about gender guessing.. Especially around 13 weeks. My tech wouldn't even tell me
Exactly what the heart rate was when I asked at 13 week...
And when I asked for a potty shot, he looked at me as if I'm 
Crazy lol... but ya they don't even give u the slightest hint!

But ya I do 'feel' this ones a boy.. But that could be cus I want a boy..
When i was pregnant with my girl however, I didn't know the gender
But when hubby referred to the baby as a HE I would say hey what if its a girl 
And this time we both refer to this baby as a BOY and I feel right doing it
So I hope so!!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

good luck!


----------



## hylokitty321

Thank you <3


----------



## hylokitty321

I feel like this Is driving me crazy
I think about this gender stuff night and day
All I do is google cravings, symptoms, and things like that to guess gender
And I swear it's driving me insane.
I see posts by other women who are totally convinced that they were having a certain gender and then when they had their scan or delivered it was the opposite... 

I feel like when I do go in for my scan, I will be so nervous and ill probably break down crying if they say its another girl :(
I hate feeling this way. I do know that if it is a girl I will love her no matter what,
But what I hate is letting everyone around me down :( and people saying... oh no... Another girl... ugh and the thought of never having a son.. God please give me a son! 

also, I had a best friend who I stopped talking to 2 years before I got married b/c of some issues we had, I had totally cut her off and everyone in my life, my dad, sisters and husband were really glad I cut her out..
Well after I got married and was pregnant with my daughter, she kept on contacting me by email.. and one day she said its really urgent so I ended up calling her (she didn't have my number, because I changed it) So anyways she made up some lie that someone prank called her and said that her 'best friend' (me) is dead.. n she wanted to know if I'm ok.. we kept talking.. so i start to talk to her again and that was the BIGGEST mistake I made, everyone around me was saying .. Don't let her back in ur life.. Well stupid me..
said no.. She is changed n gave her a chance..
Let her come to my new house, she met my daughter when she was born,
Well a few months later she did some crazy stuff again,
like took mine n my daughters pics, my husbands pics n made fake accounts on social websites and I found out it was her.. she also was talking behind my back
And told ppl some of my personal things that I only told her specifically
well I confronted her... n told her to leave me alone n I never want to talk to her again... I proof (and seen her texts etc.)
around that time I newly found out I'm pregnant again, and she said.. OH watch out cus Now ur gonna have 2 daughters.. (I was only 6 weeks pregnant and she found out cus at one of the incidents, I called the cops on her, and she overheard me say I'm pregnant) She said the two daughters thing In a curse kind of way, obviously my husband was a little angry at me cus she was stalking our house, calling my in laws, and all sorts of stuff
And when he heard she said the 2 daughter thing, it's been stuck in his head, he 
Said " well now u got ur best friend over there wishing for a girl" I know all This sounds so immature, I had no drama like this in my life
Until I let her back in. :(

I do know that I already conceived at that point and the gender will be what it was meant to be regardless of what she says, but it will always be stuck in mine and m husbands head and I feel 
He will always keep it in his heart when and IF god forbid we don't have a son :(

The cops were involved 3 times and now she's been strictly told that she will be arrested if she emails me or comes to my house or bothers my family.. so far it's been almost 2 weeks and no emails... 

Sorry just had to vent and poor my heart out

I have no idea how to not think so much and be so anxious :(


----------



## Louise88

Aww Hun :hugs: I know how you feel about wanting a boy I already have a daughter and can't bare the thought of not having a son. If your baby is another beautiful girl could you and your oh have a 3rd? This is my plan if my babies a girl however I have said il draw a line at 3 :(

Your insane ex best friend sounds like a creep! Deff stay we'll away sounds like she has alot of mental issues that need addressed by professionals!


----------



## hylokitty321

Hey Louise!
Thank u =) I really hope that you and I both get our boys

If the second can be a boy, it would be so perfect
this pregnancy I have been SO sick (i was much better with my daughters pregnancy) and that's why I thought I want this to be my last
But you never know if in the future we might have a 3rd baby

My idea would be girl, boy, girl
or if I knew for sure then girl, girl, boy 

but ya lets see! hopefully this ones a boy..
When do u find out? 
My Gyno appt is aug 7 and she'll make me have a scan that week 
Not sure what date though
I'm due jan 2
What about you


----------



## Guppy051708

Gender Disappointment can be so hard to deal with (i had quite the go with/after DS2, it was bad and being blunt totally last until i found out we were having a girl this time). So we ended up having a third, just so we had one more chance to have a daughter (we love our boys to pieces though!!!). TBH, if DS2 would have been a girl, we def would have been done. Having a third isn't the end of the world, although it certainly doesn't make going through GD any easier with #2 :nope: And i absolutly adore both of my boys and im now so grateful that DS2 is who he is. Trying for a 3rd and actually getting a daughter was such a relief though (especially dealing with all of my medical issues and hypermesis, it's been such a bad pregnancy i never want to be pregnant again!). Even if she would have been a he, we would have to be done at 3. There's no way (between medical issues and no faamily support and having 3 under 3) that we would be able to cope with more. But anyways, i just thought i would share what it's like not getting the gender you want with #2 nd then making the choice to have a third. I would have prefered 2 (just being totally honest!!!) but now that i have my two boys and our little girl is almost here, im actually really glad it turned out this way. The boys are just the best of friends and super close and i cant wait to have a mother-daughter relationship. two boys and then a girl as the littlest just turned out perfectly even though that isn't what i *thought* i wanted.


----------



## Louise88

I find out on the 7th August hopefully baby doesn't cross its legs though lol really hope we both get our boys, My perfect scenario would have been boy first then girl, I always thought it would be nice for my daughter to have a big brother to protect her lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

id def say boy. my 1st was girl 2nd is a boy :wohoo:

the scan pics were different like urs are :)

ignore the hb thing. freyas was 130 and our lil boys is 130 too


----------



## Guppy051708

babyhopes2010 said:


> ignore the hb thing. freyas was 130 and our lil boys is 130 too

^I agree w this advice.
Both of my boys had the same HB range as my girl (120-160 with 140 being the most often found in all three of my babies). It really indicates nothing except how far along you are (as the pregnancy goes on the heart rate lowers but only to a certain extent and never under 120, under normal conditions.) For instance, ALL three of my kids (So two boys and 1 girl) all had super early HBs of 190 beats per minute around the 6 week mark. It lowered there after (but only to a certain extent, but typically the HBs do not remain that high as the pregnancy goes on no matter what sex the baby is) The HB and gender thing is a total myth. Even after the baby is born (boy or girl) the HB will slow some more. This is normal and doesn't indicate gender in the leas.t


----------



## babyno9

I would guess girl by the scan pic. Will keep my fingers crossed you get your boy though.


----------



## hylokitty321

Thank you everyone ! 

Louise I really hope that you get your boy!

My Gyno appt is aug 7 and I will be 19 weeks then,
She's gonna book my anatomy scan anytime between aug 7-aug 14
I'm guessing. And then I can find out the gender. My husband wants to keep it a suprise but he is soo sure it's a boy. I also have a feeling it's a boy but am not sure if its wishful thinking or an intuition. 
besides the fact that I've had way worse nausea, vomiting, indigestion and heartburn since 6 weeks, and I've had different cravings, with my daughter I wanted ice cream and apples all the time lol. these are the only thing
That are giving me hope it's a boy, plus I feel like the scan pics look pretty different and I heard boys are usually smaller at 13
Week than girls. 
And yea I am trying to ignore the whole heart beat thing.

I'm
Trying to decide what to do... I'm going to see if instead of the tech telling us the gender, they could just give me a potty
Shot so I can post it online and get guesses? So that way it'll still seem a little bit like a suprise ? I'm not sure .. that's kind of cheating lol 

I'm just praying I get my boy this time :) I'd be so happy
One girl and one boy.. God willingly


----------



## Guppy051708

I had a friend have the u/s tech write the sex down and place it in an envelope. They knew the manager of some restuarant, so they gave him the paper and the manager made a meal that was "boy friendly" type foods on it (baby was a boy). then at the end of the meal they brought a platter out with boy items on it and revealed the sex to she and her hubby....i thought that was so sweet and they both got a surprise :)


----------



## hylokitty321

That sounds like a creative way of finding out!


I have about a week left .. And I'm dieing to know!
See if I find out and it is infact a boy .. Which I really really hope so.. I would feel I should have waited for a nice suprise at birth.. 

If its a girl .. Atleast ill have enough time to deal with it..

Also I posted an ultrasound pic on INgender and Gender dreaming
And on INgender. I didn't get any guesses from techs but I got 4 girl guesses and on dreamgender I got 4-5 boy guesses ... 

I'm so nervous


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Good luck on getting your boy :flower:


----------



## Visje

I really wouldn't read into anything but an ultrasound at all. I tried the Ramzi Theory, skull theory, heartrate was 170, baking soda test, all of which said girl, and and several quizzes I took online over old wives tales all said girl. We're having a boy. I got my hopes up too much, and I think taking those only made it harder, and now an otherwise blissful pregnancy is being wrecked by the nagging thought that after this one we probably have only 1 more shot to get the girl I desperately want.

Good luck, hope all goes well in the end!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Did you find out hun? xx


----------



## hylokitty321

@meandmyshadow

no i have my scan on aug 15 !!!

I'm so nervous :( 
I know if it's a girl.. Ill love her so much and she's going to be so precious to me.. But obviously that'll be when I meet her and hold her

if I find out next week.. I feel I'll be disappointed :( 

I really do have a feeling its a boy but let's see! I feel like its too good to be true that the tech tells me .. it's a boy 

I hate this feeling


----------



## hylokitty321

Anxiety kicking in big time
Officially 1 day left.. 24 hours
I'm still not sure what I'm going to do.. as my husband doesn't want to find out...
I might just ask the tech when it's just me in the room.. Not sure :(


----------



## Guppy051708

I think thats a good idea. Or have her write it down


----------



## caleblake

good luck for tomorrow. I hope you hear boy xxx


----------



## Louise88

Good luck Hun really hope you get your boy xxx


----------



## Carly.C

Any update yet?


----------



## Guppy051708

Cant wait for your update! :comp: lol


----------



## Misscalais

Update? Xo


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hope you heard boy!


----------



## MrsClark24

Let us know! Waiting for updates!


----------



## Paperhearts

Pink or blue? Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## caleblake

stalking


----------



## AllyTiel

another stalker here!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, i found this on another thread.
Check out post #25 :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...an-tomorrow-last-minute-guesses-please-3.html


----------



## Paperhearts

Guppy051708 said:


> Ladies, i found this on another thread.
> Check out post #25 :thumbup:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...an-tomorrow-last-minute-guesses-please-3.html


Thanks Guppy! Looks like its gone now though. Not sure which it is?


----------



## MrsM17

a Girl I think I read x


----------



## Paperhearts

MrsM17 said:


> a Girl I think I read x

A couple posters mentioned something about a boy? Was there some confusion or maybe the tech wasn't sure?

I hope she's okay!


----------

